# This is really happenin



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

Have done r 1st insem. This is really happenin. Poor DH couldn't help but laugh   when he went

                       2 do the deed  lol . Test day is gonna b 1/10/09 really hope it works 1st time although i no 

                       that would b 2 good 2 b true but we'll keep   

                       Will keep u posted on if it works or not 

                           x x x Tammy x x x


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

How many times have you got to insem each month? Is it a few?

Good luck xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I know when I was doing home insems with my sperm donor we used to it 3 days consecutively
L x


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

we r doin insems 4 a wk but givin DH a day off 2moz lol

JJJ1 did it work 1st time 4 u?

have u got any tips 2 help with sucsess?

Tammy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I wasnt doing surrogacy but no it never worked for us and then when we went to the clinic we realised there was a low sperm count so we moved onto ICSI
L x


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

just a quick update 

    r surrogate has bin complainin of hot flushes 2day & light craming

    i looked it up & it says it could b signs of implantation just 1 more

  wk till testing 


  Tammy


----------



## maymcg (Aug 26, 2009)

Good Luck


----------

